# FR: I'd been given



## Methodz

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais un petit éclaircissement concernant la phrase suivante :

*"And waste the chance that I'd been given"*

Est ce que "I'd been given" signifie "I would be given" ?
Pourquoi utilisé du passif ? 

Je me trompe surement, mais pour moi dans la tournure "I would be given", given s'applique à I, ca serait donc le "I" qui serait "donné, et non pas la "chance" ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## minederien

bienvenue au forum Methodz
La contraction ici est celle de "had" non pas de "would"
et la phrase " and waste the chance that I had been given" veut dire, "et laisser passer la chance qui m'a été donnée"


----------



## Donaldos

C'est  _I *had* been given_ = _que l'on m'avait donnée_.

C'est une tournure passive propre à certains verbes en anglais:

_I was told : on m'a dit
I was taught : on m'a appris_

etc.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir Methodz and welcome to the forum  

"...the chance that I'd been given" 
= the chance that I had been given
= the chance that had been given to me
_= la chance qui m'avait été donnée_


----------



## Methodz

D'accord, merci.

Donc cette forme n'est utilisable qu'avec certain verbe ? Et niveau temps, on utilise du past perfect ?


----------



## Thomas1

En fait, il y a deux voix passives en anglais, j'emprunte les phrases de Pierre Simon et Donaldos :
"...the chance that I'd been given" 
1) = the chance that I had been given ~  _que l'on m'avait donnée_ 
2) = the chance that had been given to me_ = la chance qui m'avait été donnée_

Pour autant que je le sache, la prémière n'existe vraiment pas en français et on peut l'utiliser dans tous les temps. Voici un fragment de mon manuel de grammaire d'anglais :
_С__     Note that in theory a sentence containing a direct and an indirect object,__ such as _Someone gave her a bulldog, _could have two passive forms: _She was given a bulldog.       A bulldog was given to her.
_The first of these is much the more usual, i.e. the indirect object usually becomes the subject of the passive verb._
Source : A Practical English Grammar, A. V. Thomson, A. J. Martinet


----------



## Methodz

Ok, et pour reprendre ton exemple :

"She was given" signifie donc "on lui avait donné" ?
Donc "She has given" => "on lui a donné" ?

Dans tous les cas le verbe est au présent perfect (given) et l'auxiliaire au temps qu'on souhaite (had, has ...) ?


----------



## Loob

Methodz said:


> Ok, et pour reprendre ton exemple :
> 
> "She was given" signifie donc "on lui avait donné" ?
> Donc "She has given" => "on lui a donné" ?
> 
> Dans tous les cas le verbe est au présent perfect (given) et l'auxiliaire au temps qu'on souhaite (had, has ...) ?


Nearly, Methodz

"On lui a donné" = _she was given _OR_ she has been given_
"On lui avait donné" = _she had been given_


----------



## Methodz

D'accord, et pour "she was given" on met l'accent sur le fait que cette action n'a plus de conséquence dans le présent ? Contrairement a "she has been given" ?


----------



## Thomas1

Methodz said:


> D'accord, et pour "she was given" on met l'accent sur le fait que cette action n'a plus de conséquence dans le présent ? Contrairement a "she has been given" ?


Oui, c'est ce que j'ai aussi appris.  She was given est aussi pareille à On lui donna. (sur le niveau des temps).


----------



## Methodz

Dac, j'ai un peu du mal avec ça, car pour moi, toutes les actions passées ont leur(s) conséquence(s) dans le présent, donc j'aurais tendance à tout le temps utiliser le present perfect.


----------



## quinoa

Le choix du _prétérit_ ou celui du _present_ _perfect_ marquent une démarche particulière de l'énonciateur :
- prétérit, la question sous-jacente est toujours un "when", car celui qui parle rattache l'événement dont il parle à un moment précis du passé. Il y a une coupure d'avec le moment de son énonciation, de son présent.
- present perfect, la question sous-jacente est un "So, what?", car l'énonciateur en effectuant son énoncé reste bien ancré dans son présent et ce dont il parle a une incidence toujours active au moment où il parle. Il peut y avoir encore la trace effective et visible de l'événement dont il a parlé, ou cette influence a laissé un trace dans son esprit et il en est encore affecté.


----------



## Methodz

Ok, ça signifie qu'on utiliserait le preterit juste avec when ? Pour tout le reste on utilise le present perfect ?


----------



## quinoa

Ah, non, on ne peut simplifier à ce point-là.
 Ce "when" sous-jacent n'est pas forcément présent dans le discours, il sert seulement à vous repérer pour faire le choix dans votre énoncé (il symbolise le fait que l'événement évoqué est rattaché à un moment du passé), votre propos évoque-t-il quelque chose de coupé du moment présent? ou comme je l'ai déjà dit votre présent est-il toujours affecté par cet événement?


----------



## Methodz

Donc dans mon exemple : 

*"And waste the chance that I'd been given"*

Comment déterminer si la chance qu'on lui a donné à encore un impact au moment ou il parle ? Ou si c'est quelques chose de passé qui n'a plus aucune conséquence ? En gros, comment savoir si faut utilisé le preterit ou le present perfect ?


----------



## Thomas1

Methodz said:


> Donc dans mon exemple :
> 
> *"And waste the chance that I'd been given"*


 
  La phrase en question est au past perfect (le plus-que-parfait), son point de repère est situé au passé et n’a pas beaucoup à voir avec le présent.
I have been geiven -- present perfect
I was given -- past simple
I had been given -- past perfect
La phrase dans ce forme me semble incomplète : …and waste the chance I’d been given., Je suppose que le sujet de waste est I. 

  Une autre chose : un anglophone me corrigera si ce que je vais dire n’est pas vrai, mais je ne suis pas sûr que la phrase soit correcte, parce que waste est au présent et I’d been given est au past perfect, et ces temps n’ont pas de ‘lien’ commun.
  On peut dire : 
  And I waste the chance I’ve been given.
  And I waste the chance I was given.
  And I wasted the chance I had been given.



Methodz said:


> Comment déterminer si la chance qu'on lui a donné à encore un impact au moment ou il parle ? Ou si c'est quelques chose de passé qui n'a plus aucune conséquence ? En gros, comment savoir si faut utilisé le preterit ou le present perfect ?


 
  C’est une question assez vaste.
  En général, on utilise le present perfect quand le temps de l’action n’est pas défini, et/ou important, ce que dit Quinoa :
  I’ve read his letter but I don’t understand it.
  Si le temps compte, on emploie le past simple.
  I read his letter (yeaterday, some time ago, etc).

  Les possibles réponses à la question au present perfect :
  Have you read his letter?
  Yes, I have./No, I haven’t.
  Yes, I read it yesterday.

  Cependant, on utilise le present perfect assez souvent avec les expressions qui expriment le temps qui n’est pas fini, par exemple :
  I have never read Kafka. 
  I’ve been in France for two years. (Je suis toujours en France).
  He has smoked since high school. (Je fume toujours, depuis le lycée.)
  I’ve had guests this morning. (the morning hasn’t finished yet)
  I had guests this morning. (The morning finished.)

  Methodz: Have you ever been to France?
  Tom: Yes, I’ve been there a few times.
  Il est bien possible que Tom aille encore en France. 
Je perçois aussi un sentiment de continuité dans ce cas : je n'ai jamais lu Kafka. --> et je _persévère_ à le faire. I've had quests this morning. La matinée ne s'est pas encore terminée, donc il se peut que je accueille toujours des invités.

  Mais si on parle d’un période de temps pendent lequel Tom est voyagé et qui est déjà fini, c’est-à-dire Tom ne voyage plus, on utilise le past simple :
  Methodz : did you ever go to France ?
  Tom: Yes, I went there a few times.
  Voici ce que donne mon manuel de grammaire d’anglais :
Note that a conversation about a past action often begins with a question and answer in the present perfect, but normally continues in the simple past, even when no time is given. This is because the action first mentioned has now become definite in the minds of the speaker […]
_A Practical English Grammar_, A. J. Thomson, A. V. Martinet, Oxford

  Donc, on peut dire par exemple :
  Methodz: Have you ever been to France?
  Tom: Yes, I’ve been there a few times.
  M: Really, where did you go?
  T: I went to Paris and to Marseille.
  M: What did you see in Paris?
  T: I saw x, y, z.
  M: Did you like it?
  T: Yes, I had a great time there and made new friends.


  Il y a souvent aussi un résultat/une conséquence qui est visible dans la réalité présente de l’énonciateur dans le present perfect :
  I’ve read his letter but I don’t understand it.
  My car has broken down, we need to take a taxi.

  Donc, revenons aux nos moutons:
  And I waste the chance I’ve been given.
  Il me semble que cette phrase met l’accent sur le résultat, et le temps n’est pas tellement important.

  And I waste the chance I was given.
  Ici, le temps est sous-jacent/défini dans l’esprit de l’énonciateur, par exemple the chance I was given last week/by Mike (when I met him)/etc.


----------



## titi22

There isn't any 'I' before 'waste'.
It may be: 'Next year, I will probably lose (verbal basis) my job and waste(verbal basis too) the chance I had been given (when hired in this company)'


----------

